# Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato Dog Food



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My dog loves this and this is what I am leaning towards for his AM feeding after I drop California Natural. I have gotten 2 small bags and after giving him his Ca. Natural I give him a little of this and he inhales it.


----------



## Jo (May 29, 2010)

Our two Golden Retrievers LOVE this food. I have never seen them eat so enthusiastically before. We started feeding it about two months ago and we noticed almost right away that their stools were smaller and less frequent. Their coats are super shiny and soft and they have very high energy levels. We fed California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato before we switched to Fromm, but we just weren't satisfied with the amount of protein that was in it at only 21%, especially with summer coming and how active our boys are. We had heard a lot of great things about Fromm and the ingredient list was very attactive, so we finally took the plunge and switched to it, and I'm so glad that we did! We have finally found a food that our dogs absolutely love and do so well on, so we are permanently sticking with Fromm!


----------



## Mary10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Where do I get this dog food?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Go to their site and at the bottom (hard to see) their is a store locater link. I buy once in awhile from K9CUSINE, because over 50 bucks it's free shipping and at the top you can pick out your own free stuff.

http://www.frommfamily.com/


----------



## Carol6 (Feb 11, 2011)

We rescued a Mini Double Dappled Doxie who was born blind/deaf do to inner breeding. 

We had her on Van ***** Duck & S Potato, she did OK just wasn't into the flavor. Then I read the reviews here on Taste of the wild, and Fromm so I decided to give them a try. I started out w/TOTW Prairie. She wasn't to impressed w/the flavor. 

So I bought a bag of Fromm Duck and Sw potatoe and right away she liked the flavor. Not sure why they have pretty much the same ingredients. Could be she's just not into bison & Venison. I just like that they are USA made and made w/out grain IR other additives.


----------



## Dennisfan (Feb 5, 2012)

Our 4-yr-old Beagle/Lab mix LOVES this food. She is a very picky eater, and has food sensitivities, but has tolerated this brand well. It has a high enough protein content, so she is drawn to the food. Her coat is very shiny and healthy, and her weight is in balance. I have a 13-wk old Walker Hound pup who is constantly trying to get to the older dog's food. Been using it for about a year or so.


----------



## Magnum (Sep 29, 2017)

My dogs love love love this food. They all drool when they hear me open the bag. A+


----------

